# PE EXAM RESULTS



## brunobarros (Apr 11, 2011)

So when do y'all think we will be getting the results? The exam was earlier this time compared to previous years... Do you know how they release the results... alphabetically?? By state?? Or just random??


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2011)

brunobarros said:


> So when do y'all think we will be getting the results? The exam was earlier this time compared to previous years... Do you know how they release the results... alphabetically?? By state?? Or just random??



Do you remember the announcer telling you on test day that you'll receive your results in 8-10 weeks? My best guess is we'll be receiving our results in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## PayMe (Apr 12, 2011)

If it's anything like the October exam it will be around 10wks.....


----------



## Relvinim (Apr 12, 2011)

I think we broke the record for the longest wait for the OCt exam. At least that was the case for Florida. And this was after they "streamlined" the process.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 12, 2011)

*That's why you are HERE! Because waiting is hard. And, it's only been a few days. Imagine what it will be like in a few weeks. *


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, this seems like the earliest thread on results I've ever seen. The more important question is what will the cut score be?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2011)

brunobarros said:


> So when do y'all think we will be getting the results? The exam was earlier this time compared to previous years... Do you know how they release the results... alphabetically?? By state?? Or just random??


Very early to be asking that question. NCEES estimates 8-10 weeks for exam results. Some states use 3rd party testing services (i.e. PCS) which adds to that waiting period. :screwloose: If you would like to see the waiting time organized by state, have a look at this thread and the spreadsheet contained there. Keep in mind the spreadsheet only reflects the past, no claims are made about predicting the future. For Oct. 2010 results, there was a specific thread created for those results separately. And as Relvinim pointed out, based on previous years, I believe a few longest waiting time records were in fact broken for Oct. 2010 results. Good luck on your wait. :smileyballs:


----------



## Happy (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude, they are using _scan sheets _- not magic. It takes a long time to feed those puppies into the scanner. Sometimes as much as a second or two.

This is my standard reply to the continual surprise I get from everyone I know who asks me when I find out my results.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy said:


> Dude, they are using _scan sheets _- not magic. It takes a long time to feed those puppies into the scanner. Sometimes as much as a second or two.


They have their own brand of hocus-pocus.


----------



## Xavier PE (Apr 12, 2011)

brunobarros said:


> So when do y'all think we will be getting the results? The exam was earlier this time compared to previous years... Do you know how they release the results... alphabetically?? By state?? Or just random??


Yikes! If you're already asking this question, it's going to be a looong 3 months. Wait, let me add more...loooooooooooong. :mail-296:


----------

